# Recommended WorldMark Maui Resorts



## Villalaz (Mar 12, 2018)

My Husband and I are going to Maui in Summer 2019. We are traveling with my Daughter and 2 Grand kids (4 and 6).
Looking for advise or opinion for which of the 2 Maui resorts would work best and why.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 12, 2018)

At Worldmark Valley Isle the largest Room is a 2 Bedroom. Though it is right on the Beach. We have never stayed there but we have walked through it and seen a 2 Bedroom Unit. They seemed a bit tight in space. This is a share Resort with VI and managed by VI. It is in the Lahaina area. 

The largest Unit at Kihei is 3 Bedroom. It is located in Kihei and is just across the road from a nice beach - Kamaole Beach 1. If the Grandkids like Pools the one at Kihei is better. This is where we stay when on Maui. It is a little closer to the Airport. It is also closer to Haleakala. Also easier to get to Hana.


----------



## Villalaz (Mar 19, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> At Worldmark Valley Isle the largest Room is a 2 Bedroom. Though it is right on the Beach. We have never stayed there but we have walked through it and seen a 2 Bedroom Unit. They seemed a bit tight in space. This is a share Resort with VI and managed by VI. It is in the Lahaina area.
> 
> The largest Unit at Kihei is 3 Bedroom. It is located in Kihei and is just across the road from a nice beach - Kamaole Beach 1. If the Grandkids like Pools the one at Kihei is better. This is where we stay when on Maui. It is a little closer to the Airport. It is also closer to Haleakala. Also easier to get to Hana.


Is it difficult to cross the road to get to the beach at Kihei?  Which beach is better, Valley Isle or Kihei


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 19, 2018)

We have never had a problem crossing the road to the Beach at Kihei. Just from looking at the Beach at Valley Isle and swimming at the beach at Kihei we think the Beach at Kihei is better. During our first stay in 2003 we were swimming between 4 and 5 am. You tend to wake up early your first morning. If you want to go up to the top of Haleakala you need to make a Reservation with the National Park System. You can do this online. If you are over 62 and have the Pass you an get in for free but you still need the Reservation. It is 10,000 feet high. So it is cold and the altitude bothers some people.

Edit. In all our trips to Maui we have only driven to Hana once. It would probably bore a 4 and 6 year old. However on the Road to Hana there are several water falls with (As Patti says very cold) pools you can swim in. Patti thinks cold water is for drinking not swimming.


----------



## GregT (Mar 21, 2018)

We think the Kamaole beach across the street from the Worldmark is excellent and far surpasses Kaanapali Beach, which gets all the press.

The only issue with South Maui beaches are that the wind kicks up in the early afternoon and it is brutal to pack up when the sand is flying.  We would typically go in the morning and then pre-emptively pack up around 2pm.  It worked well for us. 

The traffic light was no issue and we had very young kids with us.  Your question brings back very happy memories!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Luanne (Mar 21, 2018)

GregT said:


> We think the Kamaole beach across the street from the Worldmark is excellent and far surpasses Kaanapali Beach, which gets all the press.
> 
> The only issue with South Maui beaches are that the wind kicks up in the early afternoon and it is brutal to pack up when the sand is flying.  We would typically go in the morning and then pre-emptively pack up around 2pm.  It worked well for us.
> 
> ...


We own in Kihei so we are prejudiced.  We tend to drive down past Wailea and use the beach in front of what used to be the Maui Prince.  We are usually down there by about 9 a.m. and are back to the condo for lunch.  I agree mornings are the optimal time to be on tne beach.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 24, 2018)

Villalaz said:


> My Husband and I are going to Maui in Summer 2019. We are traveling with my Daughter and 2 Grand kids (4 and 6).
> Looking for advise or opinion for which of the 2 Maui resorts would work best and why.



We stayed at both resorts last year. The Valley Isle Resort is our favorite because of the location on the ocean and the views. However, the WM Kihei is a large resort with many activities and is very close some of the nicest beaches in Maui. The WM Kihei has a very cool pool area with an open indoor that hosts bbq's and ukelele lessons while we were there. The rooms are much larger. We had a three bedroom for a few days and a one bedroom ocean view for a few more. If I were taking my grandkids to a Maui WM I would go to the resort in Kihei. 

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 24, 2018)

Once the kids are older they will probably be interest in snorkeling. On most days it is best to be at your beach of choice by 8am. Normally no winds, no waves, and no crowds. The first few times we did this Patti complained about the early hour. Now she is all in for the early start. We are done by the time the crowds, wind, and waves show up.


----------

